# Complete Installation INstructions & Video for the 2003 350z



## Rvinyl (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

I just got finished making a complete text/photo guide from a ripped video of aftermarket headlight installation of the 2003 through 2005 Nissan 350z. I posted it to Hubpages but also to the blog here: Projector Headlight Installation Guide: 2003-2005 Nissan 350z | Auto Trim - Your Guide to Aftermarket Accessories

If you're into videos over text here is the YouTube video: Spec-D Installation Video : 2003-2005 NISSAN 350Z Projector Headlights - YouTube

Please let me know if I missed anything. Have a great one!


----------

